# Weight of 7 month old boer doe



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

What is an average weight of a 7 month old boer doe 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I figure they gain 10 lbs a month. So by 1 month they are around 20 lbs and at 7 months they would be between 70-80 lbs. It's going to depend on whether or not you are feeding grain and hay. A doe fed only pasture will weigh less


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

That's what I thought I'm debating if I should buy this doe kid because she looks kinda small for 7 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

my 5 month olds weigh about 80 pounds.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> my 5 month olds weigh about 80 pounds.


I have a may wether that weighs at least 60 that's why I thought this doe kid looked to small to be about 70

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

This is her








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah she is a little small...not too bad though..


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

My five month old is in the picture there...you can see they are about the same size...so a little small for 7 months I would say


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

She looks smaller than this doe kid that's also for sale in my area that's also 7 months old








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah agreed. And IMO that second one is better.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

She's registered these are some goats on her pedigree

JRA1 Agnew's Bo Howdy (ennobled)
DCW Bo Jangle (Ennobled 2006 ABGA national grand champ)
DCW Lexus (ennobled)
Hilltop Nitro (ennobled)
TR7-JG3 Magnum Power pack (ennobled)
5B Cookie (ennobled)
JRA1 Riskey (ennobled)
AJBG Ruehl Breaker (ennobled)
TLB T33 Ripper (ennobled 2005 IBGA national grand champ)
ANR Wide Load (ennobled 2008 ABGA national grand champ)
DSM 4B137 (ennobled)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I think they both look nice. It's hard to compare the two though since the second one isn't really set up and the pic is a weird angle. The second one looks like she might be bigger but that doesn't mean anything to me. Like I said she could be fed only pasture or could be a triplet. You can add weight to a goat but you can't change their structure, that's what I think is important. I would ask for more pics front, back, and from the side of the 2nd one.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

They have major pictures of the 2nd one on the ad that one just happened to be the closest to compare the two I'm probably going to ask for more pics on the first one tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

More not major 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree structure is more important than size and pedigree in the long run. But you don't know why she is smaller...she could have worms or she could just be a triplet...you don't know. I would ask for more pictures too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Their overall build is going to affect their weight. The second one looks to have heavier bones which is going to make it weigh more than the first doe. Bone density plays a huge role in weight as well has muscle mass. The second Doe has more muscle mass in her chest and rump which is also going to increase her weight compared to the first doe. IMO the first doe looks like she is going to be much leaner even after fully maturing. We have one doe that just has a huge bone structure and really nice muscle tone. She weighed 201 lbs today. She doesn't look like she is all that big but she is stout. Another one of our does we put on the scales today weighed 160 lbs. she has a fairly decent bone density but frame is overall much leaner.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah well said. I was just about to comment on bone density. The second one has much more of that and muscle. That's why I said I personally liked that one better. She's going to mature into an overall thicker doe IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

nannysrus said:


> Their overall build is going to affect their weight. The second one looks to have heavier bones which is going to make it weigh more than the first doe. Bone density plays a huge role in weight as well has muscle mass. The second Doe has more muscle mass in her chest and rump which is also going to increase her weight compared to the first doe. IMO the first doe looks like she is going to be much leaner even after fully maturing. We have one doe that just has a huge bone structure and really nice muscle tone. She weighed 201 lbs today. She doesn't look like she is all that big but she is stout. Another one of our does we put on the scales today weighed 160 lbs. she has a fairly decent bone density but frame is overall much leaner.
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


That's what I was trying to get at, just didn't word it right. The does are just build different but that's not to say that there is anything wrong with the first doe. I don't think she looks like she is small for her age just smaller framed. Put her on a scale and she might surprise you. 
If either were one of mine I would still expect them to be around 80lbs min. and that would be just off pasture. Obviously if they were getting grain I would expect them to be bigger, probably around 100 depending on what they were being fed and how much.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The first doe with the red cape looks like she *could* weigh 70 lbs to me. You just can't judge weight by a picture. She looks healthy. The second doe might be a better doe, or not.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

My 8 month old weighs 102 lbs. But yours may just be a late bloomer.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

I really like 2nd one.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with the others about structure vs. weight. IMO everyone matures at different stages/ages. It also comes down to what you like. What you like, others may not like and vice versa. 
Maybe go see the does in person, then decide after you've seen them both.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I asked the people if they had any other pictures of the first doe and they said no then I went back to the ad and saw they had raised her price to $250 from $160 from un registered and not out of any registered stock I don't know if I want to mess with that anymore lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know prices are different from area to area but no way would I pay her new price. I might on the first if she really did look good in person. Don't get me wrong I do like the looks of her but if your questioning anything about her then they raise the price I see that as a sign to look some more 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like the 2nd Doe


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

If she is slow to mature she may pass that on to her offspring. I like her but she does look small. My march born kids are 80-100 lbs right now if that gives you a better idea of size.
Anna
Blue ribbon Boers and nubains


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I call the ones who grow slower, " late bloomers" there is nothing wrong with them. They just grow more a bit later. I have seen it. 
Now you do have to be careful, sometimes too they are stunted because of worms or cocci.


As to price changing, they must feel she is growing out better or just wanted more. But what gets to me, when a buyer asks for pics and the breeder saying they have none is a bit of a red flag to me. They need to get those pics for whoever asks for them, if they want to sell this goat.


----------



## alirtza (Jan 11, 2022)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> my 5 month olds weigh about 80 pounds.


What's your feed? Grain or grass?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a very old thread.


----------

